# Day four PETA trial-Cat and Dog killers



## fishlkmich (Sep 18, 2002)

They are finally in court!!! Get day one report here:
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/Trial_Day1.cfm

You can find the rest easily. Beautiful!:lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

That is some very interesting stuff there. These guys are amazing.:rant:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I've been reading this everyday. It finally occurred to me, if someone were up on this, and if they can prove that this action comes from someone in management for PETA, couldn't it be pushed for PETA to lose their chartable foundation status? It would seem so, after all, what they did is against everything they claim to do to get money from unsuspecting givers, not only that, but may well be illegal as well. Just a thought.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats The Idea.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI http://petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## fishlkmich (Sep 18, 2002)

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) is an international nonprofit charitable organization based in Norfolk, Virginia, with affiliates in the United Kingdom, Germany, the Netherlands, India, and the Asia-Pacific Region. 

I joined PETA2 (for kids  Im not a kid) to see what propaganda was being pushed and to infiltrate their message boards, not to mention getting all of the action e-mails. I wanted to observe and play a little. The playing ended this week, when I posted the truth about the trial on several of the message boards. They werent even kind enough to let me know that I was being banned.

PETA has no problem, whatsoever, admitting that they are NOT a shelter. They freely admit that they euthanize almost every animal that they own. That is part of what is going on in the trial right now. If you maintain a shelter you must hold an animal for five days before euthanizing them. Since their headquarters have quarantine pens Virginia, where headquarters is located, is calling it a shelter. They maintain that they are not a shelter and therefore had the right to pick up animals and kill them immediately, which they did to a mother cat (Jet) and two of her kittens. They did in a healthy pregnant Beagle, as well, before throwing them all in a trash bin along with about 27 other animals on a single occasion. The dumpster was being watched because there was a consistent dumping of dead animals in this dumpster on the same day every week for weeks. PETA has their own crematorium at their headquarters and uses the services of another, but they are expensive to operate and the one they dont own charges them about 45 cents a pound (special deal for big customers).

There just arent enough anti-PETA activists to stop PETA. They are about 1.6 million strong. This trial will just be a black eye for them and then it will be business as usual. I suppose that they will fire up their crematorium now and stop using dumpsters for a while.

Mark


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

sickest part of this is dumping dead animals like that,,,,along with telling people they are to save animals all they want is money and thats become very clear.......this needs to be broadcasted nationally over and over until people see where there money is going


----------



## fishlkmich (Sep 18, 2002)

PETA wins again!!!

They can kill animals but we shouldn't practice catch and release fishing. Sportsmen need a national organization. The NRA isn't enough. Who put money into this? PETA did and they won.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

This is a bit of a shock, I can't believe thos ba****ds got off with a slap on the hands.:rant:


----------

